# Einfügen in den B-Baum



## Fenixx (6. Jun 2009)

Guten Tag,

ich bin mir noch bezüglich der Einfügung der Schlüssel in den B-Baum noch nicht ganz sicher.
Es wäre daher nett, wenn jemand mich verbessern könnte.
Hier die Aufgabe:

Füge nacheinander die Schlüssel 5, 2, 7 und 8 in den B-Baum der Ordnung 3 ein und zeichne die entstehenden Bäume:
Hier der Baum:

```
4
1  3                                        6
```
Die Einfügung nach Schlüssel 5:

```
4
1  3                                       5  6
```

Die Einfügung nach Schlüssel 2:

```
2  4
1                       3                  5  6
```

Die Einfügung nach Schlüssel 7:

```
4
           2                     6
1               3           5        7
```

Die Einfügung nach Schlüssel 8:

```
4
           2                     6
1               3           5        7 8
```
Gruß
Fenixx


----------



## SlaterB (6. Jun 2009)

erster google Link
einfügen in b-baum - Google-Suche
->
http://ls11-www.cs.uni-dortmund.de/people/chimani/dap2/dap2bbaumreloaded.pdf

Seite 20ff


----------



## Fenixx (6. Jun 2009)

Ich hatte nen Denkfehler drin und habs im ersten Beitrag editiert.

Danke.


----------

